# Cobalt-Server



## PiCNeTRoX (26. März 2004)

Hallo

Hab einen Cobalt-Server geschenkt bekommen (*freu* ) jedoch wollt ich mal fragen, ob jemand davon Ahnung hat!

Konnte schon einiges tun (alle Updates und Patches vom Internet installieren) hab jedoch eine Frage:

Hat der Cobalt-Server PHP& MySQL Unterstützung


Gruss PiCNeTRoX


----------



## Christian Fein (26. März 2004)

Cobalt Server ist ein ganz normaler auf 386 laufendes umgebautes RedHat Linux.
Natürlich kann das ding das.


----------

